# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  ارسنال إلى دور ثمن النهائي في كأس الرابطة

## الحصن نيوز

تأهل فريق ارسنال إلى دور الثمانية لبطولة كأس رابطة المحترفين الإنجليزي لكرة القدم (كأس كارلينج) بعدما سحق مضيفه نيوكاسل بأربعة أهداف نظيفة الأربعاء في دور الستة عشر.

وتقدم ارسنال بهدف حمل توقيع تيم كرول لاعب نيوكاسل عن طريق الخطأ في مرمى فريقه في الدقيقة الأخيرة من الشوط الأول.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

